# Station Hog



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2005)

There are three smith machines at my gym. All three were being used by people who were using at least two or three stations at the same time. So these people occupy the smith machine while they are doing other stuff elsewhere and do a set on the smith every 5-10 minutes.    Is this generally acceptable? I wouldn't do that.   Should I just unrack their weights and kick their water bottle out of my way or what?


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 3, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> There are three smith machines at my gym. All three were being used by people who were using at least two or three stations at the same time. So these people occupy the smith machine while they are doing other stuff elsewhere and do a set on the smith every 5-10 minutes.  Is this generally acceptable? I wouldn't do that.  Should I just unrack their weights and kick their water bottle out of my way or what?


I bet those guys dont know theyre being pains, but yeah, if they get off i would take there weights off and MOVE there bottle, not kick it.. lol.  it seems like the additude there is first come first serve.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 3, 2005)

I wouldn't put up with that for a second.  Noone can expect for a station to stay open while they leave it for 5-10 minutes.  I would love to get to move someone's stuff after they left a station that I needed.  I am one of the bigger guys in my gym and would love for one of the scrwany punks to try to argue with me.  The big guys all have enough consideration not to hog a station that they aren't at.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put up with that for a second.    I am one of the bigger guys in my gym and would love for one of the scrwany punks to try to argue with me.


Sounds like you are on cycle, PP. LOL. I wouldn't really kick anyone's stuff out of the way, but I sure felt like I should say something to them. One was a big guy, one smaller than me, and one a hot chick. Working in would have been a real pain because we would have to move the bench, change the weights, change the stops etc. Next time, I will say something. Everyone works out different, but I only use one station at a time, and all these people were leaving the machine for at least 5 minutes between sets while they did other stuff. I understand supersets and the like, but if we share the gym, we should be considerate.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2005)

I ran into something similar today.  An older guy was using a bench, but had finished and was starting to walk off.  I asked if he was done and he went "No!"  I said, OK, how many more sets do you have?  (Figured I could come back or wait, depending.)  He said six.  I said no problem and moved on.  He then went and got a different bar and started doing arm work (instead of chest).  When he paused, I asked if I could slip in a set on the other bench, since he wasn't on it.  He got all pissed and said "Just take it!"  So I did.

 Funny thing was I saw the guy in his car driving off not more than 5 minutes later, and not once did he come back toward the original bench.  

 I always feel bad about doing circuits, not wanting to tie up the equipment so others can't use it.  Shouldn't there be an intro class for gym ettiquette, and if you don't follow the simple ones (wipe down the bench, rack the wieghts, etc.) you get a free ass kicking?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be an intro class for gym ettiquette


It should be requisite, IMO. Even though I am just using one station I let people work in if they ask. It is possible to circuit training etc without inconveniencing others too much. Just re rack quickly. The only problem is that someone else might be using the station when you come back.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Should I just unrack their weights and kick their water bottle out of my way or what?


No, either nicely ask if you can work in or bring it to the attention of the gym management and let them deal with the person.

I do not do this kind of machine hogging, but if I did and someone unracked my weights or kicked my water bottle, there is no way in hell I am going to let them use the machine now and I would probably hog it even longer to spite you. What you are going to create is more belligerence.


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> No, either nicely ask if you can work in or bring it to the attention of the gym management and let them deal with the person.
> 
> I do not do this kind of machine hogging, but if I did and someone unracked my weights or kicked my water bottle, there is no way in hell I am going to let them use the machine now and I would probably hog it even longer to spite you. What you are going to create is more belligerence.


your right, my bad.. two wrong dont make a right i guess

-Efrin


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 3, 2005)

Can't stand that, there's always at least one ass who feels the need to make a territorial statement with this. Absolutely must have the thing for 3 consecutive minutes because the workout's so intense  Basically not working hard or it wouldn't take 3 minutes to reach exhaustion.

First, ask politely to work in. The usual reaction though, is to feign surprise and let you know that they'll be off after a "few MORE sets", as if that's just fine. 

At that point you have to be a little more firm in making the share and share alike principle clear and reality. If this doesn't immediately receive cooperation, I'd suggest not pursuing it any further with the ass, because they LIKE the attention and the argument makes you look bad as well, to anyone watching. Intead..

Go to management. This WILL work if they care at all about the customers. If they don't, maybe it's time for another gym.


----------



## Dutty Bwoy (Jan 3, 2005)

OK here's one for you guys. Theres a guy @ my gym that reads a magazine while resting on each piece of equipment. I asked him how many set does he have left he says 6, then proceeds to read his woman's day mag. I just turned away in disgust. He did the same thing @ the tredmill, he warmed up for like 20 mins before starting his run. I don't know what his problem is, however I gonna check him the next time I'm waiting and he's reading. What do you guys think? Am I just or not?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2005)

Dutty Bwoy said:
			
		

> OK here's one for you guys. Theres a guy @ my gym that reads a magazine while resting on each piece of equipment. I asked him how many set does he have left he says 6, then proceeds to read his woman's day mag. I just turned away in disgust.


I don't turn away. I usually then ask to work in. If someone is then on the machine also, it usually gets these dooffuses off their butts and they do their sets much faster. But what also happens is the person suddenly realizes its not that important that they do that exercise and they leave to go somewhere else. Now you've gotten rid of the problem. And if they say no to letting you work in, go to the gym managers. One of the rules of etiquette is to allow people to work in ( i e share the equipment).


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2005)

Gym etiquette must be learned sooner rather than later for your average gym-goer.  By tossing his water bottle and throwing his towel at him across the room, you are doing more good than harm.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 3, 2005)

There's a type as you've described in every gym. Basically uses the gym to loiter, kind of a substitute for going to a bar.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 3, 2005)

Yesterday I was trying to do some leg curls, and some dude was using the leg curl machine.  He curled the weight forward, and the pad that wraps around the arm that is connected to the weight rolls really easily around.  So he thought that when you get half way up the curl, you let the rolling 'mechanism' takeover.  So he would curl it half way, then let the roller roll all the way up from the back of his knee to just below his calve, then scream at the top.  I was seriously like   .  The guy did like 6 sets with a 1 25 LB plate, then left.  Jesus christ that was retarded.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Gym etiquette must be learned sooner rather than later for your average gym-goer. By tossing his water bottle and throwing his towel at him across the room, you are doing more good than harm.


Boy that's real etiquette. Do it a few times and you'll be the one who gets kicked out of the gym.

Its a gym , not the OK Corral.


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Boy that's real etiquette. Do it a few times and you'll be the one who gets kicked out of the gym.
> 
> Its a gym , not the OK Corral.


i agree, how can this display of rudeness make any good?

-Efrin


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't think you should have to let people work in, but I almost always do. I take about 60 seconds between sets. Letting someone work in could fuck that up big time. My complaint is people occupying multiple stations at once and purposely leaving all their weights and stuff in the way for over 5 minutes betweens sets while they use other machines. If you are on a machine, it is yours until you leave. I'm not really going to do anything that would piss them off, but I will ask them to let me use the station if they are going to be leaving it for a while.


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2005)

there is no reason for people to be hogging up multiple stations during peak gym hours if that is the case.  I would just jump in and start working out when they leave and put there stuff aside.


----------



## BMMack (Jan 4, 2005)

Dutty Bwoy said:
			
		

> OK here's one for you guys. Theres a guy @ my gym that reads a magazine while resting on each piece of equipment. I asked him how many set does he have left he says 6, then proceeds to read his woman's day mag. I just turned away in disgust. He did the same thing @ the tredmill, he warmed up for like 20 mins before starting his run. I don't know what his problem is, however I gonna check him the next time I'm waiting and he's reading. What do you guys think? Am I just or not?


Okay, I've been guilty of this one (though I usually keep an eye out to see if anyone's eyeing the equipment I'm sitting on).  Just ask to work in. If it were me, I'd let you hop in and I'd probably toss my magazine aside for later to speed myself up.  
BTW, I don't read Woman's Day.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 4, 2005)

I prefer if someone doesn't try to work in only because some are so damn slow in setting up, let alone doing the set. If they would just get to it, it's easy to work in with someone. If you try to say something to get them to understand that time is of essence, the annoyed, don't-have-a-clue reaction to your perceived pushiness is all but assured.

The problem is, some won't leave the station, prefering to do lite reps that permits them to do 5 minute sets..


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there is no reason for people to be hogging up multiple stations during peak gym hours if that is the case.  I would just jump in and start working out when they leave and put there stuff aside.


Well, it wasn't peak hours when this happened the other day, but all three smith machines were being used. And everyone of those three people were hoggin'   Guess I'll just say something or hop in next time. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't off base in thinking this was not generally acceptable. I try to be nice guy, after all.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't peak hours when this happened the other day, but all three smith machines were being used. And everyone of those three people were hoggin'  Guess I'll just say something or hop in next time. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't off base in thinking this was not generally acceptable. I try to be nice guy, after all.


People should NOT be hogging multiple machines during peak hours. 

It is surprising that all three were being hogged at the same time in a non peak hour. My gym has 3 Smith Machines and though they all may be being used at one time, I have never seen it where all 3 had people leaving the station to go somewhere else to do a set.

Hogging is not totally against the rules if it is a slow time. I will admit I was hogging early last Sunday morning. I was doing giant sets for calves, one of which was doing calf raises on the Smith. The other two machines were real close by and there were very few people in the gym as it just opened. If it was a weeknight, out of common sense, I would never have done this.

But if someone had needed to use the machine, I would have let them as long as they let me set my weight and do my set when it was time.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

This happened to me before.. Except it was in the squat rack, and power racks.  I needed to do squats, and there were some guys doing bicep curls, and one doing shrugs.  I asked them all nicely, if they could move somewhere else.. but none did.  Fucking bitches.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

If I had money and land, I'd get my own set-up at home. That would be sweet. No hot chicks to look at, though. Well, unless I had even more money.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't peak hours when this happened the other day, but all three smith machines were being used. And everyone of those three people were hoggin'   Guess I'll just say something or hop in next time. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't off base in thinking this was not generally acceptable. I try to be nice guy, after all.



Look, all you gotta do is be like:

"Arrrrr... Avast Ye Smith Machine Lubber.  C'mon lad, this machine be for all me weight room mateys!  Aye, if ye don't stop hoggin' the machine, I will make ye walk the plank to hell!"


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This happened to me before.. Except it was in the squat rack, and power racks. I needed to do squats, and there were some guys doing bicep curls, and one doing shrugs. I asked them all nicely, if they could move somewhere else.. but none did. Fucking bitches.


I would never "move somewhere else" if someone said that to me. I would say "OK" if they asked instead to work in.

Its a good idea to add to "Can I work in" with "using a separate bar". That way they are less inclined to say "No" because they do not want the hassle of changing the weights on their barbell.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, guess what.  Fuck you, if you do BB curls in a squat rack.. your a fucking tard.  People should know better, and next time something like that happens, im going to be an ass.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 4, 2005)

419Para_Dice said:
			
		

> your right, my bad.. two wrong dont make a right i guess
> 
> -Efrin


but 3 lefts make a right...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 4, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> but 3 lefts make a right...



4 lefts make a square.  Don't want to be one of those, do you?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

☻


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 4, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 4 lefts make a square.  Don't want to be one of those, do you?




I prefer triangles...much easier in Calculus


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Look, all you gotta do is be like:
> 
> "Arrrrr... Avast Ye Smith Machine Lubber.  C'mon lad, this machine be for all me weight room mateys!  Aye, if ye don't stop hoggin' the machine, I will make ye walk the plank to hell!"


  
This may be a shocking revelation, but I don't actually look like a pirate in person. More like a balding porn star.   Plank to hell sounds like a solid threat. I'll have to use that.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> This may be a shocking revelation, but I don't actually look like a pirate in person. More like a balding porn star.



So you do look like a pirate then.    

With a muscular build at least.




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Plank to hell sounds like a solid threat. I'll have to use that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This happened to me before.. Except it was in the squat rack, and power racks. I needed to do squats, and there were some guys doing bicep curls, and one doing shrugs. I asked them all nicely, if they could move somewhere else.. but none did. Fucking bitches.


 If they're using the barbell for their curls and shrugs and they were there first, why should they have to move? I don't understand that at all. You have to wait your turn you can't expect people to give you a rack, bench, machine or whatever if they were there first.

 I also find it funny, and rude that some people here would try to intimidate smaller people. At least they're there and trying, just because you're bigger than someone else doesn't really give you the right to treat them like shit because honestly there's always going to be someone bigger than you as well.

 If there's a reason to be somewhat upset with them just explain it nicely and I'm sure they'll understand (unless they're a dumbass...)


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, guess what. Fuck you, if you do BB curls in a squat rack.. your a fucking tard. People should know better, and next time something like that happens, im going to be an ass.


First of all, I DO NOT do curls in the squat rack. And I do get annoyed seeing people do them there. But THAT DOES NOT give me or you the right to tell someone "to move someplace else". As someone else just said, they were there first. And I have never had a problem asking to work in using a separate bar for squats while they use theirs for curls if there are no other racks available.

You are the one who is going to get kicked out of the gym, not the curler.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I hope that when its your leg day.. that someone is taking up the squat racks, and doing biceps in them.  Thats total bullshit, seeing as my gym only has ONE squat rack.  The power racks were also in use.

I dont give 2 shits what you guys think, and if you want to do biceps in the squat rack, your a fucking dumb ass.  Thats why they have specific benches/bars for arms.  And I will be how I want to be.  If they want to ban me from my gym, then I'll go to another.  My gym fucking sucks ass anyway.


----------



## Flex (Jan 6, 2005)

These guys were doing wrist curls in a squat machine, so i went up to them and said "remembuh ven i told you i vuhz going to do squats lahst....i lied", and i proceeded to rip their hears out, and squat over their dead bodies.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 6, 2005)

There is some serious anger management problems walking around...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, I hope that when its your leg day.. that someone is taking up the squat racks, and doing biceps in them. Thats total bullshit, seeing as my gym only has ONE squat rack. The power racks were also in use.
> 
> I dont give 2 shits what you guys think, and if you want to do biceps in the squat rack, your a fucking dumb ass. Thats why they have specific benches/bars for arms. And I will be how I want to be. If they want to ban me from my gym, then I'll go to another. My gym fucking sucks ass anyway.


 Well fuck it, if someone is I'll wait my damn turn like I'm supposed to or I'll do another exercise that's on my split for that day. Seriously you must have NO PATIENCE. The gym I go to has 1 smith machine, 2 power racks, and 2 EZ curl bars, so you have to use the barbell on the power racks for BB curls.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Your right, I have not patience for theincompetent.  I am on a schedule, and only have an allotted amount of time to hit the gym.

If you need to do curls, take a BB from a bench press.  Im sure they have plenty of those.. and set it on a preacher curl stand or the floor.  Its not that hard to improvise.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

_Yes I do machine hogging, I do like dogs, I mark my territory peeing on every machine I want to use. _


----------



## BritChick (Jan 6, 2005)

Ugh... okay this is my all time biggest pet peeve and a chance to vent.
At our gym with have this one bonehead bodybuilder, the type that gives bodybuilders a bad reputation, he's as thick as a plank, likes to train extremely noisly, I mean beyond any possible noises that could be made from exertion grunts and groans, always wears a t-shirt with something like 'I crank!' on it and likes to hog equipment and slam shit around, I'm seriously suprised he hasn't been kicked out before now.  After the third week of trying to get on a piece of equipment he was 'claiming' to use for trisets I got pissed off, I have no problem with someone using two or three pieces of equipment legitimately but when they are taking 15 - 20 minutes before they get back to the one piece of equipment you want to jump on it gets a bit bloody annoying, anyhow I guess one day I was just in an antsy mood and so after asking nicely if I could work in and having him saying no he was doing a triset and then watching as he sat there talking on his cell phone for at least 5 minutes knowing damn well I was watching him and then followed with another 5 mins of flexing in the mirror I was HOT!   I waited until he finished with the next piece of equipment and started to unload it to which he immediately returned to bitch at me saying I couldn't do that, I told him not to fret, by the time he was done having his picnic, calling his buddies, checking out his reflection and finally his other two sets I would have finished all three of my sets and it would be set up and ready to rock and roll for him again... he responded again with, you can't do that, my response, I can, I am and put your fucking weights away when you have finished with your sets to which he walked off... I was sooooo relieved he didn't punch me!    What really suprised me is he did actually unrack his weights that night which he NEVER does and ever since then he always says hello to me... there's no figuring some people.   
I can honestly say that is the only kind of run in I have ever had at the gym I am usually pretty patient but some people push the limits!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> there's no figuring some people.


_Some people act like that because it is the only way to get attention and to be noticed. Others because they are really mean.  _


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your right, I have not patience for theincompetent. I am on a schedule, and only have an allotted amount of time to hit the gym.
> 
> If you need to do curls, take a BB from a bench press. Im sure they have plenty of those.. and set it on a preacher curl stand or the floor. Its not that hard to improvise.


   Nope, they only have 2 Barbells, one for each power-rack, therefore it's pointless to move somewhere else...

  And the power racks are also the only barbell benches there, the other ones are either the one smith machine, or dumb-bells...

 I can understand why people would be angry with someone who leaves a station more than a couple minutes, I do too, but if they're legitamately using all that's there to use, and you're bigger so you think have have the right to it, that's bullshit.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Really, no flat/incline/decline benches?  Are you sure you go to a gym?


----------



## Flex (Jan 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> he responded again with, you can't do that, my response, I can, I am and put your fucking weights away when you have finished with your sets to which he walked off...



Atta girl!  

Don't take no shit off nobody


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's not a true gym, it's a rec center, the upstairs is split into a cardio room and a weight room. There's an indoor track that goes around the cardio/weight section, a basket ball court on the lower floor along with a lap pool and a lazy pool, and then some random event rooms. So it's not a true gym, but there's not a ton of people that lift there so what they have is enough for the amount of people.


----------

